# Trotline regulations?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm going to set a Trotline in a local creek for Channels, and Bullheads. Anyone know what the regulations are or where I could find them? Thanks


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

Odnr website

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. Want to set one to hopefully pull some decent fish


----------

